
Ethics in Online Advertising - brm
http://powazek.com/posts/1451
======
zupatol
I am not sure if advertising can be ethical.

Most advertising aims to mislead or manipulate people. Even the unobtrusive
ads besides google searches are nothing more than less relevant search results
forced on the user.

Advertising is even hard to justify in economics theory, where consumers are
usually considered as satisfied when there preferences are met. What's the
point for the economy as a whole to mess with people's preferences?

